# Sheffield WMA    Timber???



## olroy (Oct 12, 2005)

has anyone been over there in the last few weeks?
someone told me they were about to cut all the timber.
has any else heard this?


----------



## dixie (Oct 12, 2005)

Roy, I havn't heard that, but I wouldn't doubt it either, the corps sold 160 acres of timber off altoonia wma this last spring.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

Dixie, was that around Proctor Bend?

I saw that they had cut most of Proctor Bend and was wondering why. Later I heard on the radio one morning (and later read on the internet) that the corp is trying to expand a long-leaf pine eco-system. There are some that are already there and they are also planting trees. They are planning on burning every so many years later to help the trees compete with the other trees.

Should be interesting to see what the area looks like in 20 years.


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 13, 2005)

I heard from one of the game wardens that it is true. They will be cutting on Sheffield. Andy


----------



## dixie (Oct 13, 2005)

that's what the people I talked with told me Danny, that it would be planted with a different type of pine, and yes, it was the P.B. area that was cut, it's just about bare down there now.


----------



## muleh (Oct 13, 2005)

They were cutting Sheffield during turkey season, but i didn't walk back to where thy were cutting.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, they are cutting from the right fork in the main road all the way back to the property line, thats the word. Lots of big hardwoods are about to be newspapers. . . . good turkey hunting will be lost.


----------

